# Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800



## kool (Mar 22, 2012)

Guys, i want expert suggestion buying digital camera for my GF. I'm getting Nikon L25 @ Rs.3800 after applying Rs.1000 discount code. I loved its spec. specially 720p Video Rec, but it has AA size battery. Now plz reply soon..... I'm waiting for ur reply....


*snapsort.com/img/cam/nikon-l25/nikon-l25_angle_medium.jpg

*euroset.ru/upload/iblock/bf9/nikon-coolpix-l25-red-2.jpg

*www.digitalsmania.com/lelong/L25/5.jpg

*cdn-4.nikon-cdn.com/en_INC/o/46SV6WZBUxf_tDzM3A_9kafm3uE/Views/32139_L25_back.png?targetMedia=/en_INC/o/46SV6WZBUxf_tDzM3A_9kafm3uE/Views/353_32139_L25_back.png

*humortechblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/img_01-2.png


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

Its a fine camera ....I would like to see the offer u r getting coz if u r not getting rechargable cell and charger in the offer then u have to spend 1k more on those

Nikon Coolpix L25 Point & Shoot: 10.1 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com

Dont expect too much from it...its ok for its price


----------



## kool (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*



sujoyp said:


> Its a fine camera ....I would like to see the offer u r getting coz if u r not getting rechargable cell and charger in the offer then u have to spend 1k more on those
> 
> Nikon Coolpix L25 Point & Shoot: 10.1 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com
> 
> Dont expect too much from it...its ok for its price



*
I'm getting on HS18.com with free 4GB card+charger+batteries+case @ Rs.3800* Now tell me, is this good? If not please suggest me any other camera with HD vid recording Budget: Rs. 4500  

Just now i compared it with *Canon A1200*, but i didnt like canon body.

nikon Coolpix L25 vs canon PowerShot A1200 Specs



sujoyp said:


> Its a fine camera ....I would like to see the offer u r getting coz if u r not getting rechargable cell and charger in the offer then u have to spend 1k more on those
> 
> Nikon Coolpix L25 Point & Shoot: 10.1 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com
> 
> Dont expect too much from it...its ok for its price



plz reply.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

U can consider panasonic LS5 ....its specs look slightly better like better aperture, optical image stabilization which r actually needed in taking pics  rather than 3" touch screen 

panasonic Lumix DMC-LS5 vs nikon Coolpix L25 Specs


----------



## kool (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*



sujoyp said:


> U can consider panasonic LS5 ....its specs look slightly better like better aperture, optical image stabilization which r actually needed in taking pics  rather than 3" touch screen
> 
> panasonic Lumix DMC-LS5 vs nikon Coolpix L25 Specs



finally i ordered L25.

Can u tell me 1 thing, which vid recording is best? 24fps or 30fps ? if 24FPS is ur answer, plz clarify this. I bought this cam coz i thought 30fps would be better.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

definitely 30fps is better...and I feel that 24fps looks slightly jerkey ....but I always heard that pro videographers use 24fps ..

U made the right decision  I hope ur gf will love the touchscreen wala camera


----------



## kool (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*



sujoyp said:


> definitely 30fps is better...and I feel that 24fps looks slightly jerkey ....but I always heard that pro videographers use 24fps ..
> 
> U made the right decision  I hope ur gf will love the touchscreen wala camera



he he, saste me nipat gya with free 4Gb card, actually L25  has big display compare to other camera, and smaller in body. And this camera released in FEB.2012 

now suggest me a extra pair of cheap and best rechargeable  battery that can take atleast 200 shots.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

just get uniross rechargable cells ...a pair cost around RS.200 ...it will be fine

If u want a better one then get enloop cells which can keep charge for a longer time


----------



## kool (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*



sujoyp said:


> just get uniross rechargable cells ...a pair cost around RS.200 ...it will be fine
> 
> If u want a better one then get enloop cells which can keep charge for a longer time



Thank u so much..!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

BTW this cam looks superb and small ....


----------



## kool (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*



sujoyp said:


> BTW this cam looks superb and small ....




Got this digicam today, but i'm not happy with image quality. (lil grain on image after maximizing on PC). and there is no touch screen  

But received free goodies: Rechargeable batteries 2100 mAh with charger CAMLIN  brand. Carry case, 4 GB card, and extra alkaline batteries.

And There is no settings for manual mode. Everything is preset in scene mode. There are 4 modes:
1) Auto mode
2) easy auto mode
3) smart portrait
4) scene mode


====
I'm giving camera to my GF, so guys suggest me any other digi camera for myself. Budget upto Rs.6k (so i can buy from HS18.com with Rs.1000 discount)


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

I thought that it have a touch screen  ....and its ok that it dont have a manual mode...its a simple cam afterall...

for you I will suggest later


----------



## kool (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*



sujoyp said:


> I thought that it have a touch screen  ....and its ok that it dont have a manual mode...its a simple cam afterall...
> 
> for you I will suggest later



plz suggest me before 31st march else i'll loose Rs.1000 extra discount on HS18.com 

My previous camera has better image quality than this L25. My old camera is Sony-Cyber-shot-DSC-S750 Sony Cyber-shot DSC-S750


----------



## nac (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

Canon 3200 IS
Canon 3300 IS
Panasonic FH2
Panasonic FH3
Panasonic S1
Panasonic S3

Read reviews of these, and pick whichever fits your budget. I think few of these go beyond your budget. I narrowed down these because of IS, if you are OK with no IS you will have some other choices of cameras to pick.


----------



## kool (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

thanks man, i'll check now. By d what is IS ?


----------



## nac (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

IS means Image Stabilization. It helps to reduce blur while taking photos and videos (like vibration/shake).


----------



## kool (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*



nac said:


> Canon 3200 IS
> Canon 3300 IS
> Panasonic FH2
> Panasonic FH3
> ...



The models u've suggested are costly, hows this model: *Panasonic Lumix DMC-FP3 14 MP, 4x Optical Zoom 
*

*www.ebay.in/itm/Panasonic-DMC-FP3-...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item1e6ca7e674


----------



## nac (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

Nope, it has smaller aperture. I don't prefer touch screen... I highly doubt how good the touch screen interface in this price range. And reviews are not good...

We better narrow down like this... You want to buy a camera with the budget of Rs. 6000/- from HS18. And you want buy it before March 31st so that you can use 1000/- coupon. Now we look for in-stock cameras from HS18. And pick the best out of it, right? Now tell us this budget is after using coupon or before using the coupon.

Between 4990-6990, I see 19 cameras excluding Casio, Fuji and Kodak.


----------



## kool (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*



nac said:


> Nope, it has smaller aperture. I don't prefer touch screen... I highly doubt how good the touch screen interface in this price range. And reviews are not good...
> 
> We better narrow down like this... You want to buy a camera with the budget of Rs. 6000/- from HS18. And you want buy it before March 31st so that you can use 1000/- coupon. Now we look for in-stock cameras from HS18. And pick the best out of it, right? Now tell us this budget is after using coupon or before using the coupon.
> 
> Between 4990-6990, I see 19 cameras excluding Casio, Fuji and Kodak.



Sir, 
U r so nice.   But now hell with hs18.com and discount. Today i got proper time  to test *Nikon L25* and I'm totally disappointed with its image quality, i tried almost all scene like Portrait, Night Portrait etc and image quality is not good compare to my old *Sony DSC-750 (2008 model 7MP). In SONY i can set ISO, METERING, FOCUS (0.5m, 1m, 2m, Infinity). *But Nikon L25 has nothing to set, even its focus is also bad. I'm not professional in photography, m just a student but never knew that small things also matter while buying DigiCam. 

Now my mind is changed, and suggest me any camera that has all above settings like my old SONY DSC-750 has. I'm not interested in looks, touchscreen. Only image quality matters. 

If possible search any cam with AA or AAA size battery, because these are cheap & easily available. Now I'm ready to extend my budget upto Rs.7k-8k.


----------



## nac (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

It sounds like Sony DSC 750 have manual focus. If that's the case, I don't think there are cameras with manual focus in this budget other than Casio ZS5 (I just looked this one at HS18). Casio does have very few service centers in India (Four metros and Hydrebad, Bangalore, Pune and Kochi). SX150 is the closest to your budget I can think of. Little above 9k, with coupon it could come around 8xxx and it uses AA size batteries. It has full manual control, you can learn photography with this cam but its little bulky. Another choice is Nikon S6200 comes around 10k.

I really don't know any cameras with manual focus in this budget. If someone knows, they will drop the model no. here. If I come to know about any, I will let you know.


----------



## kool (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*



nac said:


> It sounds like Sony DSC 750 have manual focus. If that's the case, I don't think there are cameras with manual focus in this budget other than Casio ZS5 (I just looked this one at HS18). Casio does have very few service centers in India (Four metros and Hydrebad, Bangalore, Pune and Kochi). SX150 is the closest to your budget I can think of. Little above 9k, with coupon it could come around 8xxx and it uses AA size batteries. It has full manual control, you can learn photography with this cam but its little bulky. Another choice is Nikon S6200 comes around 10k.
> 
> I really don't know any cameras with manual focus in this budget. If someone knows, they will drop the model no. here. If I come to know about any, I will let you know.


now i dont want Nikon. i just hate this brand.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

Have a look at canon ixus 1100hs ....maybe u will like it


----------



## nac (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

You have to increase your budget to get a cam with manual focus or you have to relax that feature.


----------



## kool (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*



nac said:


> You have to increase your budget to get a cam with manual focus or you have to relax that feature.



hows canon sx.150 getting on ebay at 8k.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

Sx150 is great cam...good for learning...video is also good bad is its bulkey and won't fit ur pocket and it uses AA cell


----------



## nac (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

SX150 is a good one. I am using older version of this cam SX130, and I am very much OK with the cam. When I bought 4 months back, it's price was higher than what SX150 is priced now. Now you get more for less...


----------



## kool (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*



nac said:


> SX150 is a good one. I am using older version of this cam SX130, and I am very much OK with the cam. When I bought 4 months back, it's price was higher than what SX150 is priced now. Now you get more for less...


can u give a short review of ur cam, also cons & pros.


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/147426-suggest-digicam-12k-15k-3.html

This link will take you to thread I started before buying SX130.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/147426-suggest-digicam-12k-15k-3.html#post1545220

This one is what you asked for...


----------



## kool (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*



nac said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/147426-suggest-digicam-12k-15k-3.html
> 
> This link will take you to thread I started before buying SX130.
> 
> ...


 read ur thread, its really nice. Here i.m getting cheap: www.ebay.in/itm/Canon-PowerShot-SX1...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item20c43e71c6


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

Seller's feedback rating is not that good. But you have COD option. Do not make payment online. Contact the seller before placing the order and confirm that you can pay after verifying the product (some courier doesn't allow us to verify the product before paying the cash).

And there is no mentioning of memory card, charger, pouch, rechargeable batteries etc. Confirm about those freebies. It should come with all of those things, if not you have to spend some to buy those things.

Not much info about seller. No contact no., don't know where he is. And you have very little time to check with the seller. If you want to place order with this seller, make it (contacting seller) quick.


----------



## kool (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*



nac said:


> Seller's feedback rating is not that good. But you have COD option. Do not make payment online. Contact the seller before placing the order and confirm that you can pay after verifying the product (some courier doesn't allow us to verify the product before paying the cash).
> 
> And there is no mentioning of memory card, charger, pouch, rechargeable batteries etc. Confirm about those freebies. It should come with all of those things, if not you have to spend some to buy those things.
> 
> Not much info about seller. No contact no., don't know where he is. And you have very little time to check with the seller. If you want to place order with this seller, make it (contacting seller) quick.



oh yes, you are right. I think i've to wait for good deal online else my money will waste. On homeshop18 1000code for per user. I can't buy making multiple id. On hs18 its 9695-1000= 8695 with free 4gb card+ charger+ case
only two color black and silver


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

Best price deal is from Sulekha

Canon Powershot SX150IS - Black - Sulekha Deals

CANON SX150 IS DIGITAL CAMERA BLACK + 4GB + BATT-CHAR + CASE + 2YR WARRNTY | eBay

Use coupon EBAYMRCH31 (5% OFF) expires on March 31st 2012.

But both the sellers doesn't have COD option.


----------



## kool (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*



nac said:


> Best price deal is from Sulekha
> 
> Canon Powershot SX150IS - Black - Sulekha Deals
> 
> ...



thanks mate.  but now i'll buy after few days. My cousin marriage in may month. So i'll buy with patience. By d way, can i see your clicked image by your camera? Today i learned some tricks in photography. Will post soon my clicked image of L25. but i'm curious to see sx.150 image clicked by you. And are you student?


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

Yeah, I am just a beginner in photography. I have posted more than 50 photographs in this thread 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/118227-photography-thread-173.html

You can find about half a dozen to a dozen decent photographs (at least to me).

And post your photos there...  I would like to your pictures taken in L25.


----------



## kool (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

*i.imgur.com/jr373.jpg
Cloth hanger in balcony

*i.imgur.com/AMRjn.jpg
w/o flash

*i.imgur.com/SlM2j.jpg
with flash

*i.imgur.com/wTqik.jpg
zooming 5x from balcony 1st floor

*i.imgur.com/UZge4.jpg
flower in my balcony


NIKON COOLPIX L25 (10mp)


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

1st one is really nice and creative...remaining r just shots


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows Nikon L25 digi cam with 720p Vid Rec @ Rs.3800*

IQ is good. As Sujoy said, first one is nice and good.


----------

